# Pygmy goats wanted



## charellen2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi 
Can anyone help. We live in Spain and cant find anyone who breeds pygmy goats. Do you know where we can get them from. 
Also we have pot bellie pigs , would the goats be ok with them .
Thanks Stella


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If there are truly no Pygmies in Spain, then you would have to import them. You would need to look into what the importing laws are in your country and how much it will cost. Usually importing is very expensive.


----------



## charellen2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Karen 
Many thanks for replying. 
I am not sure if there are any or not. I have tried putting adds in all the papers and on some websites in Spain but havent had any reply's yet. I can get them from the UK but I am not sure what licence I would need or if they can be brought over the same way i brought my dogs. I will contact Defra and see if they know. 
Stella


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! I hope you can find some without too much hassle.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope you can find some nice Pygmies!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Goats should be fine with pigs. One of my Nigerian Dwarf kids lives with pot bellied pigs at his new home.

I do not know of any Pygmy breeders in Spain, but I hope you find them! Are you looking for milk, meat, or just pet goats?


----------



## charellen2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just for pets. 
Contacted Defra they are sending me all the info to get goats from the UK to spain. 
We also have 44 rescue dogs . They are all in their forever home with us. They get to play out all day and have fun. 
The dogs all get on with the pigs so they should be ok with some little goats I hope.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

sorry .... I might be speaking out of content here but when I read 44 dogs and goats getting along I panicked.

44 dogs sounds like a good size pack to me. Do you plan on housing them together or will the goats have a good tall chain link fence dividing them and the dogs? Maybe with a little hot wire so the dogs can't dig under?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pigs and goats are fine, but dogs and goats are not. Domestic dogs are the worst possible danger to goats, especially pets that the owners feel comfortable around. If they don't bite the goat, they will chase them to death.


----------



## charellen2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Guys
Sorry I didnt mean all the dogs 
The goats will only be with the pigs. Well away from all the dogs. We have 6 foot chain link fencing all round. With three block High wall below the fencing with a foot deep layer of concrete below that. The only dogs that would ever have access to the goats are Ellie and Ted as they always come with me when feeding the pigs. They are both Lhasa Apso's and very gentle and sweet.


----------



## charellen2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Meridith
Try this link
http://www.independentbirdregister.co.uk/advlist/birdmart.asp


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

charellen2 said:


> Hi Meridith
> Try this link
> http://www.independentbirdregister.co.uk/advlist/birdmart.asp


 Been there. Every week just about. I'd be thrilled to do a bird control jobI just have no transport. Really looking for a job, near the Yorkshire, Leeds area where I could care for/assist with breeding, AI, incubation, neonatal care, imprinting, training. falconry. Public demos Etc.... And I have a resume to impress the best!


----------



## Millie1 (May 31, 2013)

Hello! I was wondering if you had any luck with finding goat breeders/sellers here in Spain as I'm also looking for an couple or 3 to buy my best friend as their wedding present! They have a beautiful finca and keep talking about wanting goats there so I thought it would be a memorable present but cannot find any info anywhere!!


----------



## charellen2 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi Millie 
Yes I know the name and number of a lady in Tarrogona. 
Send me an email and i will send you back her details . My email is [email protected]


----------

